# PR based on extraordinary skills 27(b)



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Can someone please shed light on what is needed for this application besides the documents submitted for the critical skills visa?

Will an application based on candidate membership of the professional body be rejected just on this basis, or is it not as important as proving one has extraordinary skills and more than 5 years work experience?

How do you motivate that the extraordinary skill shall add value to the South African environment in which you intend to operate?

Do you really need to submit a birth certificate? Isn't the fact that you have a passport and all this work experience and skills proof enough that you were born?! Lol

I'm just wondering because the birth certificate wasn't a requirement for the TRP, and it just seems a little bit... well, arbitrary.

Thank you very much, any insight into this application will be well appreciated!


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

As far as I understood, the requirements for PR is similar to the one for CSV. Am also about to submit my PR applications and am gonna submit all the documents I submitted while applying for my CSV. 
Mind you, when I submitted my CSV application, I submitted all the documents as listed for the requirements. Birth cert,marriage cert,police,medical,radiology,letter from professional body ,proof of registration from professional body, SAQA certificate,my comprehensive cv, copies of school fees receipt while I was in the university, copy of my final year project thesis etc. I submitted all these documents. And I never use any agent cos why shd I use an agent when I can read,write and understand. 
Hope this help someone outthere too.


----------



## ottongeke (Dec 14, 2015)

A very important document when applying for PRP under section 27(b) is proof of atleast 5 years post-qualification experience in your skills area. This usually takes the form of testimonials from previous employers.

I have seen a rejection letter for an application without this proof of five years experience.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

ottongeke said:


> A very important document when applying for PRP under section 27(b) is proof of atleast 5 years post-qualification experience in your skills area. This usually takes the form of testimonials from previous employers.
> 
> I have seen a rejection letter for an application without this proof of five years experience.


I have more than 5years experience as an engineer and am registered as an engineer with Engineering Council of South Africa ECSA.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Kickagainstxenophobia said:


> I have more than 5years experience as an engineer and am registered as an engineer with Engineering Council of South Africa ECSA.


Do you have candidate registration or professional registration and do you think this makes a difference?


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Klipspringer said:


> Do you have candidate registration or professional registration and do you think this makes a difference?


Whether you are in a candidate or professional category doesn't make any difference. What matters most is that you're registered with a professional body under ur degree qualification. DHA doesn't care abt the type of category you're registered in


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Klipspringer said:


> Can someone please shed light on what is needed for this application besides the documents submitted for the critical skills visa?
> 
> Will an application based on candidate membership of the professional body be rejected just on this basis, or is it not as important as proving one has extraordinary skills and more than 5 years work experience?
> 
> ...


Hi.

I applied for this PRP under 27b in June last year and received my permit no hassles in March this year.

It seems your question is around the candidate membership.

Now, I am not sure what that means and what the membership certificate you have reads like, however, for my application, I submitted a membership certificate that stated that I am a full member. I even submitted membership certificates of other professional bodies I belonged to that were related to the critical skills I applied for.
Heck, I even submitted other documents like proof that I have life insurance, a copy of my credit record, bank statements, payslips and anything else that showed I am a responsible person who the SA gvt should take in.
It was not necessary but who knows, maybe that stuff helped!

What I always tell people is that with the department of home affairs, it matters who handles your application. If someone received a permit based on candidate membership, it does not mean that when you apply, you will also be treated the same.

If the person handling your application is meticulous or having a bad day, they might reject your application saying you are only a 'candidate' which they may interpret to mean you are not yet a full member hence you do not qualify for the permit.

If I were you and considering the absolute importance and time frame that a PR takes to be processed, I would wait till you are a full member so that you submit all required full documents. You will not feel anxious that your application will be rejected when you apply. 

GOLDEN RULE-DO NOT GIVE THE DHA A REASON TO REJECT YOU.

If there is a possible reason to reject, they will use it and its you who will suffer.

Regarding the birth cert, since getting a PR means you are now being registered in the population register proper, the SA Government wants to know who you really are, your actual names to put on PR cert an ID, where you were born,who your parents are (in case you apply for them to piggy back on your PR).
These are critical requirements for he Gvt to know.

All the best!


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Thank you very much for your thorough response as well as clarification about why a birth certificate is needed. It actually does make a difference knowing that documents are requested for a reason rather than to make life unnecessarily difficult for the applicant. I think in the case of PR it makes sense to include additional documents in support of one's case. Thank you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

IamT said:


> GOLDEN RULE-DO NOT GIVE THE DHA A REASON TO REJECT YOU.


This is how our immigration law firm operates. Well done!


----------



## ottongeke (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi,
After filling in the vfs online form for a permanent residence permit (Extraordinary Skills section 27(b)), the print out says before submission one must arrange for an interview. How does one arrange for this interview? Thanks


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

ottongeke said:


> Hi,
> After filling in the vfs online form for a permanent residence permit (Extraordinary Skills section 27(b)), the print out says before submission one must arrange for an interview. How does one arrange for this interview? Thanks


It means u just have to schedule for an appointment with VFS. They will interview u when you go there to submit your application on the day of your appointment. 
Goodluck!!


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi

When I applied for the same permit (27b) in June 2015, there was no formal interview I had.

I got the sense that the interview was done when they were asking me my name and address (even if they had these details on my application form I had provided them) probably to see if I could talk one of SA official languages and perhaps maybe to get a sense if I am of sound mind.

I do not think you need to worry about anything unless if the procedures have changed.


All the best!


----------

